# Critique my diet



## jonnymc (Mar 22, 2009)

Hi all, after training 4-5 years now and changing my body shape completely from looking skinny as I'm 6ft 2, and now people always say "you do much lifting?" I am wanting to get strict and make the most of what I can. Turned 25 yesterday so wanting to get diet nailed and make the best of gains as time/age is starting to come against me.

diet Monday-Friday the ssame weekends I eat what I want.

7am

4 egg whites 2 whole eggs, 1 slice of toast with butter

930

1scoop of whey, 1 scoop of oats, 500ml milk and 1 apple

12

1 chicken breast, 100g John west micro basmati rice

3pm

1bread bun, 1tin of tuna, 1banana

5-6train

cnp pro recover,5g creative mono

7pm

meat or fish with rice or pasta or potatos

10pm

1scoop of whey 300ml milk


----------



## jonnymc (Mar 22, 2009)

Goals, reduce body fat, especially lower abs area, and carry on building mass.

Went 11stone to 16stone in 4 years

Sitting at 14.5 stone currently


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

Not high enough in protein.


----------



## AChappell (Jun 1, 2011)

jonnymc said:


> Hi all, after training 4-5 years now and changing my body shape completely from looking skinny as I'm 6ft 2, and now people always say "you do much lifting?" I am wanting to get strict and make the most of what I can. Turned 25 yesterday so wanting to get diet nailed and make the best of gains as time/age is starting to come against me.
> 
> diet Monday-Friday the ssame weekends I eat what I want.
> 
> ...


It's a confusing diet, your not really giving anyone anything to really go on, and you seem to have mixed priorities. On one hand your happy to tell us your having 500ml of milk on the other you simple right down 1 scoop of oats or 1 chicken breast. Some scoops are bigger than others and not all chicken breasts are the same size. So what are we to take from this? Your possibly under eating or over eating who knows based on what you've provided us with. If I was to try and write a plan for someone like yourself I'd at least need to know how many days per week you train, cardio what your BMR is and what your experience of training you have. I'd say try this again, get a set of scales weight the food or work out your portions, calculate the calories and then at least give anyone who wants to help something to work with. Few will be prepared to do the leg work for you, which is why you got a five word sentence reply from extreme. A quick pointer though so you get some feedback, your eating several meals which is good for building muscle, but where is all the fruit and veg????


----------



## jonnymc (Mar 22, 2009)

Completely agree andy, I was in a rush and should of just posted when i got in really.

I train 3 x per week.

Monday, Wednesday, Friday.

Monday and Wednesday 5-6pm

Fridays 3-4pm

Monday: legs and shoulders

Wednesday: chest and biceps

Friday: back and triceps

Legs and shoulders:

Squats 3x10

Leg press 3x10

Lying hamstring curl 3x12

Standing calf raise(end of bench) 3x12

Dumbbell shoulder press 3x10

Standing bb front raise 3x10

Seated db side raise 3x10

Incline lying rear db delt 3x10

Chest and biceps

Db bench press 3x10

Dm incline bench press 3x10

Flat db flyers 3x10

Pec dec 3x10

Incline db curl 3x10

Standing hammer curl 3x10

Preacher curl 3x10

Back and triceps

Dead lifts 3x10

Cable row 3x10

Latt pull down wide grip 3x10

Plate shrugs 3x12

Incline close grip bench press 3x10

Bb skull crushers 3x10

Cable pull down 3x12


----------



## jonnymc (Mar 22, 2009)

Diet:

7.15

2 whole asda eggs, 3 eggs whites, 1 slice of whole grain bread butter

1 glass of fresh orange juice

1multivitamin

9.30

500ml semi skimmed milk, 25g whey, 50g oats, 1 apple

12.00

200g chicken breast, 100g basmati micro John west rice, peppers or onions

1 orange

3.00

1 tin of tuna fish, 1 whole grain bun

1 banana

6-7

200g chicken or 150g lean beef mince or 200g prawns, with 100g pasta or 100g potato

10

300ml semi milk with 25g whey

supplements: whey (myprotien) due to current costs and finances

creatine (extremes or ev or cnp mono)


----------



## Liam1466868025 (Dec 22, 2011)

jonnymc said:


> Diet:
> 
> 7.15
> 
> ...


Hi Jonny,

Personally I would suggest that you are not eating enough and that you are also eating too much of the wrong things if your Goals are to become both Leaner and more Muscular (bread / Pasta ie. refined Carbs derived from Wheat /Skimmed Milk).

Your Macro's don't really add up either - In your evening meal you have either 100 of Pasta or 100g of Potato. The former yields around 75g of Carbs where the latter yields 17g (besides 100g of Potato is a few mouth fulls at best - I think your scales might be shot)

For a guy your weight, who I'd imagine is relatively lean from what you've told us and from your Avitar your really not eating enough protein or Carbs, or as Andrew said, enough Fibrous veg / greens and fruit.

Have a look through previous threads in this section and on the forum as a whole and you should be able to find some good examples of diets that have been written on the money.

Hope this helps.

Liam


----------



## jonnymc (Mar 22, 2009)

I am thinking of making the following

4 full eggs and 2 egg whites - 7am

100g pasta or 300g potato - 7pm

At 3pm I would like a better carb with my tuna that I can eat cool and Quickly at work, any ideas?


----------



## jonnymc (Mar 22, 2009)

Would I be better off, doubling up whey as well? 50g each serving


----------



## Liam1466868025 (Dec 22, 2011)

Try having Sweet Potato or Rice with your 3pm meal. Both are fine cold and easy to prepare the evening before.


----------



## Liam1466868025 (Dec 22, 2011)

jonnymc said:


> Would I be better off, doubling up whey as well? 50g each serving


It wouldn't be a bad idea as currently your protein intake is too low.


----------



## gingernut (Dec 11, 2006)

Is that cooked or dry weight pasta/rice?


----------



## jonnymc (Mar 22, 2009)

Dry,l

I couldn't stomach cold rice or potato


----------



## gingernut (Dec 11, 2006)

So 100g rice is before cooking?

It does make a difference!

I eat cold rice and potato all the time but 'I is hardcore' :spider:


----------

